# Two New Fantasy Quizzes



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 19, 2005)

Since people (not to mention wizards, balrogs, and assorted other entities) seem to enjoy this sort of thing, here are some quizzes I devised in order to lure the general public to my website:

http://thehiddenstars.com/mh-fun.htm

(Although I warn you all, these tests are not for the faint of heart ...)


----------



## Leto (Apr 19, 2005)

Like the site, a little bit empty yet but the the look is at the same time sober and cosy. 

For the quizzes, i'm at lost, lack most of the knowledge.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 19, 2005)

13 on the first & 7 on the second

There were several educated guesses however


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 19, 2005)

17 on the first one, 9 on the second. Not too shabby


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks, Leto.  I'll relay your compliments to the friend who maintains my website.  We do have plans for expansion, but it's all a matter of finding the time to get together and work on it.

Hmmm.  It looks like few have the courage to even attempt the tests.  I had expected stouter hearts on the Chronicles Network.  (Not to mention I expected some of our resident scholars of the classics, like Rune, dwndrgn, Knivesout, Lacedaemonian, and Gollum to ace the exam.)

Will Winters Sorrow and Caladanbrood retain all the bragging rights?


----------



## Alia (Apr 19, 2005)

I actually knew a few! 
I need to read more...
Thanks for the quizzes! I'll have to check out the books.


----------



## Darken Rahl (Apr 20, 2005)

11 on Quiz 1 and 5 on Quiz 2.  I'm really amazed at getting 5 on Quiz 2, I missed the one question I was certain I got right.  VERY specific questions, fellow adventurers be warned.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi again Kelpie!

I just checked out your web site and thought it was good!

UM.. I took those two tests and YES they're quite tough. 

Actually, in *Quiz 1* I managed to get *18* from 20 bequething me with title of Master Wizard YEH!!

*Quiz 2* I found harder and got *10 *from 12 here (one was a lucky guess), not too bad.. 

Bye for now..


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 20, 2005)

Gah! Beaten...


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got lucky mate!  

HMM.. maybe we should do a Steven Erikson Quiz.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 20, 2005)

Lol, indeed.

Showdown in Genabackis



I think www.wotmania.com has some Erikson quizzes...


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 20, 2005)

I didn't do too bad on the first but on the second, I hadn't read any of those and had no clue.  Didn't even try to guess my way through.  I suppose I've got some reading to do!


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 21, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Lol, indeed.
> 
> Showdown in Genabackis
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link Caladan. 

How about a showdown on Moon's Spawn  

I'm going now to check out if the Malazan site has anything like this... 

BTW I assume you've cheked out the prologue to Bonehunters there?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 21, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> BTW I assume you've cheked out the prologue to Bonehunters there?


 
I don't think Malazan has any quizzes. And yes, though I had already read it from a MMPB of Midnight Tides...


Unfortunately, wotmania seems to have been blocked on our school network


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 21, 2005)

Bad luck with Wotmania  

See you over at the Steven Erikson thread.


----------

